

Cool meet for lunch networking site - tocomment
http://www.noonhat.com/lunch/

======
donna
love the concept, wanted it to give me names of restaurants within the circle.

------
tocomment
We'll see where it sends me on Wednesday.

------
nmeyer
it is a really cool idea. could be a lot of fun. social experiments are great.

